#  > Life & Leisure >  > Relationships >  > Family Matters >  >  HELP: Need Info on Maternity Packages Offered in Diff Hospitals in Cebu

## acegm28

Hi.

I am a bicolana who just transferred here in Cebu April of this year. I am currently 11 weeks pregnant (as of posting, Oct 5 2013) and am looking for a good if not the best and of course, affordable maternity package in the city.

I understand there are several related threads about this topic, however, I noticed that most of them are already outdated and may not have the correct info/details needed.

Suggestions will be highly appreciated. Thank you.

----------


## elaimakulai

For PSH Maternity package, please visit this:

Perpetual Succour Hospital Cebu City Maternity Package | elaimakulai

I'm currently enrolled in Cebu Puericulture Center and Maternity House (Cebu Maternity) package but my pre-natal consultations are done at  Mabolo Puericulture Center (near Mabolo Elementary School). 
Their package costs 5k-15k for normal delivery and 20k-30k for CS. It's like an installment basis. You can pay P500 (or bigger) every visit and you have to pay P80 as consultation fee every visit.

----------


## mis k chique

sa perpetual, kundi cebu doc or maternity..

----------


## acegm28

Thanks po for the sugestions. I will definitely check Cebu Maternity  :Smiley:

----------


## m_a_r_k_u_z

cebu doc amo package b4....prepare lng ka og modonate og blood.....kay mao mana ilang requirements basta package sa cebu doc...

----------


## pink_baby_f

just gave birth last 11/11/13 sa cebu doc. ok rapod ang cebu doc nice pod ug facilities and most of the obgyne residents kay accommodating & friendly pod. 5.5k ang kinahanglan nimo ma deposit sa cduh usa ka manganak (pwede na nimo data-datahan min. of 500 & up till mka about ka ug 5.5k. (prenatal payment nani)). pero ang package nila is mu worth of 10-15k normal delivery (if my memory serves me right)

require lang ka mu donate ug blood nila. 1 bag will do. you can go sa opd sa cduh and ask the guard sa ilang package. tagaan ka niya ug photocopy sa ilang rules dd2. every wed. 1pm (naa sila morning sked pero not sure sa time) ang ilang seminar for enrollment sa package (don't be late). you must bring your hubby / guardian and a photocopy sa inyong ID for the seminar.  

hope this helps!  :Smiley:

----------


## ayeeel

Nakapackage ko sa cebu maternity. Affordable ra siya. Downpayment at least one thousand then every visit pay ka 500.

----------


## acegm28

Thanks for the suggestions  :Smiley: 

I availed Cebu Maternity Hospital's package last December. I was asked to pay 7k for the initial deposit which can be paid on a staggered basis until March. The person in charge of social services told me that if the expenses (doctor's fee & everything) is less than 7k, the extra amount will be reimbursed by the hospital. (Crossing my fingers, I hope/pray that I will not encounter any complications).

And since I was classified as a high-risk patient, I was also asked to donate at least a bag of blood a month before I am due (April).

----------


## rl

My partner just gave birth from.chong hua. Dr weda lim amoa . It cost around 180k . Iyang fee alone 80k maka lipong

----------


## zeed

> My partner just gave birth from.chong hua. Dr weda lim amoa . It cost around 180k . Iyang fee alone 80k maka lipong


ha? mahala gud!

----------


## rl

mulang, wa gyd ko nalipay

----------


## Jusjiw

Perpetual Succour Hospital...ingon ako frnd affordable ra daw ang package nila... you can also attend sa ila seminar mon-fri except thur  :Smiley:

----------


## kimleeKINO_choi

> mulang, wa gyd ko nalipay


P180K :Huh: ??
Ah grabeha ka mahal ana... dghan mn ko na dunggan nga mahal pero P180,000.00?! Whew!  :Cheesy:

----------


## rl

Sigh lagi just chck out last month nangwarta ang animal kabaw xguro gawas ko work . Sunod d ko mu recommend nya

----------


## reimusika

CHONG HUA is also very good especially in terms of services and facilities. I remembered paying a total of 8,000+ (with a deposit amounting to 5,000 nga nabayran ra nako through monthly pre-natal visits) then 3,000+ ra ang nabayran sa balance. But that's with PhilHealth na. Then ang OB ward is 3 beds ra in a room and aircon pud. Kung wala kay complications (let's hope so), barato ra gyud imong mabayran.

----------


## cherrybabe21

> My partner just gave birth from.chong hua. Dr weda lim amoa . It cost around 180k . Iyang fee alone 80k maka lipong


ahhhh! grabeha nman ana uie. ka mahal bah. lupig pman gi tulis ana.

----------


## rl

> ahhhh! grabeha nman ana uie. ka mahal bah. lupig pman gi tulis ana.


MULANG  :Sad:  huhuhu

ako nlng g think na they are both safe and gwapo man kau akong bb hahah :Smiley:

----------


## jeanette

> My partner just gave birth from.chong hua. Dr weda lim amoa . It cost around 180k . Iyang fee alone 80k maka lipong


wew...over kamahal...180k? kadaghan na unta na delivery ai...

----------


## rl

Unsa pasabot daghan na delivery? Ok raman compared to my friend 200k kay larazabal nag handle sa cdu

- - - Updated - - -

Pero sss plus philhealth helped alot . Around 20k

----------


## izecream

ok ra sad na ang cebudoc ky ang ako partner naka deliver na dha,,ok ra pod ang ilang package,,basta makasubmit ka sa ilang package,,,ayaw chunghua kay mag background check if maykaya ba mo or can afford ba mo....

----------


## acegm28

> My partner just gave birth from.chong hua. Dr weda lim amoa . It cost around 180k . Iyang fee alone 80k maka lipong


180K?!!!! Normal delivery po ba? Ang mahal naman.

----------


## spike412

chong hua man ko pud under Doc Casquejo normal delivery around 50 to 60k ra man ko minusan pa sa philhealth... dili pud ko package... i stayed in a private room. aug.2013 ko.

----------


## caitlin22

I was in Cebu Maternity last february 2014 kay nag contractions ko ug pulse alarm ra kay 5 months ako tyan. Sakit kaayo ako tiyan..nireklamo lang ko sa kasakit sa resident doctor pero na shock ko kay ako pa gikasab an kay gituyo daw nako kay nagpa jrjr daw ko mao resulta. kusog magpakaulaw sa mga intern, nurse ug midwife. mga bastos ang uban nga resident doctor dha especially katong mga batan on pa.walay proper ethics dili kahibaw mo handle ug patient.libakon paka sa atobangan especially if package deal murag naka minus. Nakalibang ug naka ihi nalang intawn ko sa ako higdaanan kay dugay kaayo ko balikon nila. Daghan ko labaratories nga mga wala gamit. Poryagaba ng mga resident doctor sa cebu maternity.Mga unprofessionals. Maypa mag private sa maternity kay maratol ratol na sila basta naay private doctor jud.

----------


## t-mac

Based on my experienced and canvas before my wife gave birth.. Just on my observation, ayaw kuha ug mga package although baratu, have your own OB and have a pedia.. My wife gave birth to chong hua hospital, im not rich but we spend 60k, mahal pero worth sad kaau, wa na naku gihuna2 ang kamahal, its for my baby and wife.. We never felt the inconvenience that experience by other in other hospitals. Ob namu ky si doc virginia abalos, and a very good pedia dr. Mercy po of chong hua.

----------


## izecream

ok man sad pod nang package basta follow lang jd ka sa ilang requirements,,,kami sa akong wife package man ang among 2 daughters ok man sad ang service nila basta sacrifice lang ka sa pag adto sa hospital ang importante na always lang ka adto if prenatal na jd kay naa ra ba uban na mag tapul ug adto ig 7-8months kay mao ra ghapona ng e advice sa Dr. nahitabo na ni sa akong friend nga gtapol nya nag prenatal sila kay pag last na prenatal or 36 weeks na nya dha pa nahibaw-an na deceased na ang baby mao nga sacrifice jd ug adto sa hosital if prenatal time na

----------


## askme

ask lang ko naa ba nakasuway ninu sa zion maternity sa talamban? naa ba sila package ddto?nya kumsta man inu experience sa ila service? and lastly pilay nagasto ninu sa tanan?thanks!

----------


## askme

ask lang ko naa ba nakasuway ninu sa zion maternity sa talamban? naa ba sila package ddto?nya kumsta man inu experience sa ila service? and lastly pilay nagasto ninu sa tanan?thanks!

----------


## Ljane

Nagpackage ko sa chonghua mga 2012 pero nadisqualify ko kai nag IUFD ko at 6 months. Dr. Weda Lim to ang naghandle naku ( eventhough wala ko nikuha nya and twice ra cya nivisit naku ). The resident doctors who were with me for days kai ok kaau ( limot ko sa ila names ).Natagam lang ko sa package kai gka prenatal lain2 doctor mohandle nemu, asking the same question. I paid around 30 to 40k, mga 9 days ko sa ward ( aircon ).Ako private OB ron kai si Mary Grace Chua sa Chonghua ug Maternity.

----------


## cebubiz

Sa chh na package, naa bai option na mag.private room? If ever, pilai additional charge kaha ana?

----------


## elaimakulai

> Sa chh na package, naa bai option na mag.private room? If ever, pilai additional charge kaha ana?


As far as I know, basta package gani ward jud na. Wa pako kadungog ug package nga private room.

----------


## cebubiz

> As far as I know, basta package gani ward jud na. Wa pako kadungog ug package nga private room.


Salamat sa info bai. Hopefully nai option mag.upgrade sa room kay 1st time baya ni sa akong partner

----------


## acegm28

Hi, everyone. Thank you so much for all who answered my question.

I already gave birth to a healthy 7.16lbs baby girl last 14th of April 2014 at the Cebu Puericulture Center & Maternity House  :Triumphant: 

I agree with Caitlin22, some of the health professionals at the center was a bit "unprofessional". They're always in a hurry and would just do some basic checking if you're on a package. There was this one doctor who did not even bother to check my foot when I complained that one of my foot is swelling and painful but just said "of course you're pregnant" in a rather sarcastic tone. I know its normal for pregnant women to have edema (or swelling) but it's not normal to have one extremity swell  and the other stayed normal, specially if you're tagged as a high-risked patient. Then this was this other doctor who performed my last IE (3 days before I went into labor) who seemed to just guess how effaced my cervix was. She declared I am 50% effaced but when the intern told her that I was already 60% effaced on my last IE (which she herself performed a week before) and showed her my card, she just said "mao ba? sige, 60% na lang butang mo" then made a face. Lastly, the doctor who assisted me on the big day kept on scolding me for being tagalog. She wanted me to hold my contractions by relaxing but no matter what I do, the contraction simply won't stop (For godsake! I am already on transitional labor!). She blamed my being tagalog for not being able to follow her instructions.

To end with a good note, however, I find their labor and delivery rooms clean compared to other public hospitals. Even the restrooms on the OB wards are cleaned twice and the trash was taken out as often as necessary. Lastly, since I am a breastfeeding advocate, I love their policy regarding this. It's mandatory and they would even teach you how it's properly done.

----------


## elaimakulai

> Salamat sa info bai. Hopefully nai option mag.upgrade sa room kay 1st time baya ni sa akong partner


Not sure kung mahitabo na kay ang package deal para mana sa dili ka afford ug private doctors ug private rooms. Dako kaau ug difference ang private ug package. So kung maka afford man diay ug private room, why not get a private doctor diba? Kung dili ka ganahan ug samok. I've tried both. First baby nako kay private gasto kog 80K-90K (C-section). Second baby kay C-section gihapon pero package deal. Total bill was around 30K. Half of it kay installment, kada prenatal ko hatag. Ang nahabilin kay Philhealth na nag bayad. 1K nalang akong nabayran pag discharge. And btw, ang doctor's fee sa private kay mag depend na sa room na imong kuhaon magkanindot ang room, magkanindot sad na ilang PF.

----------


## s3thk

sa cebudoc nindot jd..................kasuway man mo ka duha na

----------


## Genocide

Guys!  :Smiley:  Unsay mga updated rate sa mga package sa mga hospital karon?
Naa mo idea? if yes, then e share pod diri.  :Smiley: 

5 weeks old preggy pa noon akong uyab but ganahan lang ko makahibaw ba aron
ma andaman pod ug maayo. Andam lang ko kay diha manjud ni padung.

thanks!

----------


## kikayko

> Not sure kung mahitabo na kay ang package deal para mana sa dili ka afford ug private doctors ug private rooms. Dako kaau ug difference ang private ug package. So kung maka afford man diay ug private room, why not get a private doctor diba? Kung dili ka ganahan ug samok. I've tried both. First baby nako kay private gasto kog 80K-90K (C-section). Second baby kay C-section gihapon pero package deal. Total bill was around 30K. Half of it kay installment, kada prenatal ko hatag. Ang nahabilin kay Philhealth na nag bayad. 1K nalang akong nabayran pag discharge. And btw, ang doctor's fee sa private kay mag depend na sa room na imong kuhaon magkanindot ang room, magkanindot sad na ilang PF.


 Dili man sab gyud cguro ingon nga ug kay package deal way ka afford ug private ; cguro private room kay AFAIK only private hospitals do offer Maternity package. Not unless, naa sab package deal sa mga Public hospitals which I doubt. Vantage Point of gettin a Prenatal Package is that it'll be more economical compared to normal post natal charges. Particularly if ur not certain wether kaya nimo magnormal delivery kay ang naka nice gud sa package deal kay simbako ug ma caesarian guaranteed nga asikasohon dayon no need nah deposit2  ug certain amt. required for C-section mothers unya pa jud if masobrahan kas pondo pwd pah ma reimbursan.
Sumhow morag pre-empt ang gastuhanan bah. Like in my case, all my kids were PreNatal package from different private hospitals, satisfaction guaranteed jud I must say! Kay kasagaran..ig dayon namo pa clear kami pay bayran sa hospital kay excess akong napondo, he, he. Unya pajud, naay special treatment basta package deal ka feeling bya sab nimo u have ur own OB kay di man parehas anah walk-in kas mga Out-Patient Clinics oe. One thing I like most during my time is daghan kaayo mi freebies mga supplement packs ihatag sa amoa every check-up.

----------


## miggish

Hi. I am 6 months pregnant. Ako OB kay sa chong hua. But karun lang ko kadecide mukuhag package kay karon ra sad ko naadvisan anang mga in-ana. Pwede pa ba kaha bisan 6mos na? And where do you suggest?

----------


## cheztong

hi, ask lng ta ko kung pila ang package sa CHH? and pwede raba mag pa package bisag naay private OB?

----------


## alexaanne

Hi...ako sad naa koy private ob sa chh and shh siya affiliate.. Wala mn ko niya ingna about aning package2..pwede rako magpapackage bisag naay private ob??

----------


## glinkho

> Hi. I am 6 months pregnant. Ako OB kay sa chong hua. But karun lang ko kadecide mukuhag package kay karon ra sad ko naadvisan anang mga in-ana. Pwede pa ba kaha bisan 6mos na? And where do you suggest?


 ako akai mga 1 week nalang 6 mos na ako tiyan..
but nadawat mn ko sa package..try adto sa social service :Tongue: 

- - - Updated - - -




> hi, ask lng ta ko kung pila ang package sa CHH? and pwede raba mag pa package bisag naay private OB?


pag frst kai naa koi private OB but since ni avail mn ko sa package sa chh wala nako sa ako private OB.
kai naa nmn mo handle nmu na OB sa package but lahi2 lang lagi pd...
lahi2 ang rate sa package mag depende kng naa kai philhealth o wala..
or with complications o wala...gaa n ra mn ka nila listahan..adto lang sa social service :Smiley:

----------


## cheztong

> ako akai mga 1 week nalang 6 mos na ako tiyan..
> but nadawat mn ko sa package..try adto sa social service
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> pag frst kai naa koi private OB but since ni avail mn ko sa package sa chh wala nako sa ako private OB.
> kai naa nmn mo handle nmu na OB sa package but lahi2 lang lagi pd...
> lahi2 ang rate sa package mag depende kng naa kai philhealth o wala..
> or with complications o wala...gaa n ra mn ka nila listahan..adto lang sa social service


mao lge lahi2 ang mu handle, pero ok raman so far 1st visit nako pag wed.. ;D
anyway, thanks diay sa info

----------


## glinkho

welcome :Smiley: 
walai blema...

----------


## carpe noctem*

Up for this thread! anyone tried visayas community hospital package deal?how much?.. i called them but i was advised to go personally to the hospital, which i haven't done pa as of now..

How about Velez? Dili jud aircon ilang ward? alimuota sad paminawn ana ui..hehe

Thanks sa mang reply  :Smiley:

----------


## gai-gai

hi, ang ward ba sa cebu doc airconditioned? mudawat na ba ang cebu doc despite atong sunog last month ba to? salamat kaayo.

----------


## lecreigh

> hi, ang ward ba sa cebu doc airconditioned? mudawat na ba ang cebu doc despite atong sunog last month ba to? salamat kaayo.


you mean ang OB ward? dili xa aircon..


nagpa package ko sa PSH and so far ok ra jud kaau akong experience didto. there was this only one time nga nasapot ko kay dugay kaau sila nangabot (ang mga residents), pero over all ok jd. akong nabayran kay 5k initial, then pag out kay 6k. kabalo jud kaau sila sa process, mo explain jud sila unsay buhaton, what to expect and everything. limpyo pud ddto. basta ok rjud ddto.

----------


## quest

guys any more updated inputs with details info. thanks,

how bout mactan doctors any comments from this hospital since its more convenient for me, not so far from our place.

----------


## cmac2

For the cost, mas mahal gyud accomodations ang Chong Hua next Cebu Doc but the rates sa hospital are fixed.
Important is that you know the rate of the doctor and naka agree gyud mo before committing.

My son was delivered at CHH and OB was the OB who delivered me way back 1980's so ingon siya half the price for 2nd gen plus family friend  and she's one of the best well known OB's sa prior generation. But adto na time, wala mi naka huna2 ug Pedia na dapat mo check sa baby, so she recommended her Bro-in-Law which costs 8k just to look at the baby one time for less than a minute.

Lesson learned. 
For the OB, her name is Dra. Milagros Tan(clinic in CDH). 
For the Pedia, I would recommend Dr. Antonio Cuenco (clinic in CH Medarts), sulit, wala gyuy mahay.

----------


## quest

up. for this thread. need more updated inputs. TIY.

----------


## maui1976

Up!

Kinsay maka share sa St. Vincent na hospital and sa VSMMC manganak?
Di ko mag package. Hopefully ma dawat ako ob sa vsmmc para adto ra ko manganak didto pero if dili sa St. Vincent unta ko.

----------


## partz_emz

up. for this thread. need more updated inputs. especially sa chung hua... how true dli sila mo dawat kung dli daw minimum imong sweldo?

----------


## ria_river

Kinsay nakahibaw pila kahay mabayran kon CS delivery sa Cebu Puericulture Center and Maternity House (CPCMH) karon? Naa koi private OB and ngplano nga mag private room pud ko.. Today ko nag inquire sa St. Vincent, 60K to 70K ang hospital bill wa pay labot ang Doctors fee ana.. so sa ospital ra jud na nga bayad.. Wa pa pud nuon nay deductions sa Philhealth. Unya akong OB ingon cya nako na 38K iyang prof fee pero malessan pa daw na sa Philhealth.. Hala noh.. murag mahal gyud sa St. Vincent unya wla pud clay parking area na tarong..gamay ra ang space mapuno dayon. Mag cge lang tag pay parking na 20 pesos per hour..  Maong ngplan ko na sa CPCMH manganak kay bacn makabarato ko didto. Any inputs about CS delivery price sa CPCMH please...

----------


## ria_river

Nacontact ra jud nko ang Maternity House with tel num 253-5506.
Mao ni ilang room rates: 
Private = 1,600
Suite = 2,200
Ward = 600

Estimated total Hospital Bill for CS delivery (wa pay labot Doctors fees):
without Philhealth = 40,000+
with Philhealth = 20,000+ kay 19K daw ang less sa Philhealth

Ang parking fee diay pud didto sa CPCMH kay 5 pesos per hour.

Hope this helps sa mga nangitag info about sa Cebu Puericulture Center and Maternity House.

----------


## maui1976

sa St. Vincent unsa number imo gitawagan? supposed to be diha ko plan manganak pero na mc man  :Sad:  mao postpone ang plan.

----------


## ria_river

So sorry to hear that Maui. Mao ni ang numbers sa St. Vincent General Hospital: 238-0000 or 238-6870

----------


## yingayinga

currently im six weeks pregnant with my first child..libog pa mi sa akong husband kung magpa package ba mi sa PSH or private OB..

----------


## maui1976

if kaya, private lang

----------


## chrislee

> you mean ang OB ward? dili xa aircon..
> 
> 
> nagpa package ko sa PSH and so far ok ra jud kaau akong experience didto. there was this only one time nga nasapot ko kay dugay kaau sila nangabot (ang mga residents), pero over all ok jd. akong nabayran kay 5k initial, then pag out kay 6k. kabalo jud kaau sila sa process, mo explain jud sila unsay buhaton, what to expect and everything. limpyo pud ddto. basta ok rjud ddto.


Hi TS!!!
ask lang ko,... perpetual soccour na imong gipasabot?? modawat ba cla dadto maskin wala naka naka avail sa ilang package?? pila kaha ang mabayran kung dili nka package NSD??

----------


## yingayinga

naka decide na jd mi sa ako husband mag private OB..sa perpetual succour ko.. ako OB kay c Dr. Weena Damaris Cabantan  :smiley: ..ok ra man xa so far.. kinsay kaila ana niya nga doctor?basin naa mo ikastorya ehhehe.. 

bdw chrislee, modawat ra ang perpetual bisan wala ka ni avail sa ila package as long as imo OB kay makasulod sa perpetual..  :smiley:

----------


## waldingkoy

> naka decide na jd mi sa ako husband mag private OB..sa perpetual succour ko.. ako OB kay c Dr. Weena Damaris Cabantan ..ok ra man xa so far.. kinsay kaila ana niya nga doctor?basin naa mo ikastorya ehhehe.. 
> 
> bdw chrislee, modawat ra ang perpetual bisan wala ka ni avail sa ila package as long as imo OB kay makasulod sa perpetual..



murag nindut mana xa nga doctor.... naa sad koi kaila nga doctora... Dr.Lo la Candie dapit rasad sa perpetual.... murag ilado na cxa diha @*yingayinga*

----------


## rmanil

Mas practical man kung mgpa package sa CPCMH and beside if risk imo pregnancy ibutang sad ka na nla sa risk na package and if normal lang imo delivery naa pud ka refund madawat anah..

----------


## spike412

any feedback kay dr. antoinette mendoza? pila iyang PF and maayo ba sya since perinatologist man gud kuno ni sya.

----------


## channbear

hello...ask ta ko kung kinsa naay kaila nga doctor sa maternity hospital...i am 25weeks pregnant...pero mga igka 32weeks pako mauli sa cebu since naa ko sa layong dapit nag work...hehehe...so d nko pwede mag package2x...so i'm looking for a private doctor nga pwede sa maternity...thanks...

----------


## maui1976

^sayang ako ob kay wana sa maternity pero try lang contact niya, Doctor Nainda Calustre-Claud sa fb. msg lang sa fb ni doc

----------


## channbear

> ^sayang ako ob kay wana sa maternity pero try lang contact niya, Doctor Nainda Calustre-Claud sa fb. msg lang sa fb ni doc


tnx sis sa pag reply...checked her fb pero naa naman xa ari sa sg...sa hospital kung asa ko nagapa prenatal...

----------


## maui1976

niuli na na siya last year. pero ga training na siya diha urogyn.
magbakasyonan lang na diha sg kay naa iya bana. karon accredited na siya st. vincent, velez, sacred heart, st. anthony, psh murag process pa. then sauna sa maternity. ambot nagpa renew na ba siya. iya pf mo range lang 12-15k

----------


## ria_river

Hi channbear, try Dra. Shielda Saliwan. Maayohon na cya. Makasulod cya sa Maternity and sa St. Vincent. Naa pud cya nagclinic sa CUPSI duol ra sa maternity.

Clinic hours:
MWF: 8-12nn and 4-6pm
TTh: 8-10am and 4-6pm
Sat: 8-10am and 4-5pm

----------


## joeyeka

Just found out this morning na mabdos akong partner. Kinsay naay idea pilay cost sa panganak sa miller? Ok raba didto? Naa ba clay package? Thanks!

----------


## sniper007

U may want to try sa Sto. Nino birthing center dinha urgello, pang masa ang price then nindot sad ilang service attentive pud sila and friendly kaayo.

----------


## xinevirtucio

if dili high risk inyo pregnancy...ok ra kaau sa mga birthing house...

if high risk...mas maau hospital based...

pero hinomdumi na anything can happen until successfully mugawas ang bata...

I know mahal manganak but always be mindful of the risks as well...

it's not only about the bill..it's also about the you & the baby...

charge to experience...was hoping for normal delivery...ended up CS...wala sa budget...but kesa naman ma.among ang bata kay ipugos jud ma normal para makabarato...

ang package usually mga resident magpaanak talagsa ra ang AP mismo...

so if mag package...adto mos institution na notada na maau ang mga residenti magpaanak...dli ng praktisan lang..

most institutions offer maternity packages....choose wisely...

ako OB si Dra. Libre

unfortunately dli libre ang PF (mahal2x sad ug pf...pero...sugot ra data-data ug bayad inig out...)

----------


## maui1976

friendship na nimo imong ob xine kay nadala man ug data data?
hehehe

----------


## xinevirtucio

> friendship na nimo imong ob xine kay nadala man ug data data?
> hehehe


 @*maui1976*

dli man...ingana jud daw na iya paagi..lol pero wala pa jud ko kasugod data-data hahaha hasola oi!

----------


## account

Maternity hospital experience
Shared ilang bed pan then ebutang ra sa cr floor which is for me hugaw kaayo plus baho kaayo ang cr.
Very Unfriendly people from information to nurses, interns, doctors sa labor room. Bisag private pa imong kuhaon na room, sa labor room kamu tanan pareha, halos dili gani ka tagdon. Mga wala gani manners, naay mag interview nako na intern na pinapatong kaayo sa iyang rubbershoes sako bed. Walay tissue after ie. Walay service water sa food racion.
Supposedly, if 5cm below pa imong dilation, dili ka dapat pakuhaon ug room or ward kay dili man sure if manganak najud ka. Pangwarta kaayo, nag doble among charge sa labor room ug sa room.

Recommended for me is chonghua jud. Ok kaayo ang bisag mag maternity package paka nila. Nindot kaayo kay naa jud sila protocol, standard operating procedure sop, ug system gi follow ba. Dili sila buot2x style. Although charge sila in every things you need, you get what you pay for. Ang kalimpyo, sanitation, grabeh ka maayo. Friendly people upto sa tig tulod sa wheelchair, kay they have daw a policy to be polite with patients, puede sila e report and call ila attention. Sulit rajud atong mabayran sa chonghua, just be practical, puede raman ta mag ward para maka minus sa bayranan.

----------


## volatile8

Maternity, Sacred heart og Cebu Community. Nice daw na sila og mga package...I was very thankful jud despite sa akong mga kaagi strong kaau akng baby pag buntis nako. Hapsay ra akong pregnancy for 9months. Ok ra tanan. I guess that's the advantage of getting pregnant at an early age. I was 23 years old when I got pregnant. I planned to get a package since mao advice sa akong mga friends nga naka agi na panganak but mag eng-eng man ko og hospital gud. Feel nako og masud kog hospital mamatay ko lol. So instead of getting a package I decided to "utong" sa birthing home. And wala ko nag mahay kay dako kaau kog na save sa akng SSS Maternity benefits kay akong nabayran ra total kay 2k kay Philhealth accredited man ang akong gi anakan. Imagine SSS was like 20k something. You just have to always ask guidance from God and He'll make sure everything falls in the right place.

----------


## Arin

> Maternity, Sacred heart og Cebu Community. Nice daw na sila og mga package...I was very thankful jud despite sa akong mga kaagi strong kaau akng baby pag buntis nako. Hapsay ra akong pregnancy for 9months. Ok ra tanan. I guess that's the advantage of getting pregnant at an early age. I was 23 years old when I got pregnant. I planned to get a package since mao advice sa akong mga friends nga naka agi na panganak but mag eng-eng man ko og hospital gud. Feel nako og masud kog hospital mamatay ko lol. So instead of getting a package I decided to "utong" sa birthing home. And wala ko nag mahay kay dako kaau kog na save sa akng SSS Maternity benefits kay akong nabayran ra total kay 2k kay Philhealth accredited man ang akong gi anakan. Imagine SSS was like 20k something. You just have to always ask guidance from God and He'll make sure everything falls in the right place.


same ta.. ehehe sa birthing clinic ra sad ko. daku kaau na save jud.. karon buntis nasad ko ug plan na sad ko didto lang ghapon safe ra akong first child.. nindot ra sad service nila..

----------


## janeg

Hello up up sa ta! Sa mga mommy na recently lang nanganak..
 Ask lang ko asa pinakabarato na CS sa karon?   We are at 31 weeks sa karon and naa pay chance na mga cephalic sia (with of course faith and prayers). Transverse man gud akong baby and I just want to be prepared.
Thanks daan!!

----------


## MarNey

> same ta.. ehehe sa birthing clinic ra sad ko. daku kaau na save jud.. karon buntis nasad ko ug plan na sad ko didto lang ghapon safe ra akong first child.. nindot ra sad service nila..


asa ka dapit nga birthing home nanganak mam ?

----------


## Arin

> asa ka dapit nga birthing home nanganak mam ?


sa Camalig sa labangon

- - - Updated - - -




> Hello up up sa ta! Sa mga mommy na recently lang nanganak..
>  Ask lang ko asa pinakabarato na CS sa karon?   We are at 31 weeks sa karon and naa pay chance na mga cephalic sia (with of course faith and prayers). Transverse man gud akong baby and I just want to be prepared.
> Thanks daan!!



try sa UC med..

----------


## sweetnothings

> Hello up up sa ta! Sa mga mommy na recently lang nanganak..
>  Ask lang ko asa pinakabarato na CS sa karon?   We are at 31 weeks sa karon and naa pay chance na mga cephalic sia (with of course faith and prayers). Transverse man gud akong baby and I just want to be prepared.
> Thanks daan!!


hi ma'am. bag.o lang pud ko na CS last year. and sa st. vincent ko nanganak. dili ko maka ingon nga barato ra ngadto 'cause covered man sa akong insurance. but i think mas lesser gyud siya e.compare nimo sa cebu doc og chonghua. nice pud ang lugar kay na timingan ko ato nga ako ra ang naa sa labor room sa ako ra ang gi atiman. friendly ang staff. dili ra ka ma stress ngadto. 

ang maka dako gyud sa imong gasto is ang professional fee. if sayo2 pa unta, sa maternity ko nanganak sa akong ikaduha and I would say yeko ra pud didto kung dili lang ka mag arte2. naka package man ko ato and overall less than 20k among nagasto. sa st. vincent nakagasto mig more or less 130k dala na tanan2.

----------


## darkvampire

pila ang magasto if naay kay insurance?

----------


## rhaymz

Sa nakatry ug package panganak sa UCMed, unsa man inyu experience? Naai good ug bad sides ba? TIA nindot ba sila, ug what to expect?

----------


## MarNey

> hi ma'am. bag.o lang pud ko na CS last year. and sa st. vincent ko nanganak. dili ko maka ingon nga barato ra ngadto 'cause covered man sa akong insurance. but i think mas lesser gyud siya e.compare nimo sa cebu doc og chonghua. nice pud ang lugar kay na timingan ko ato nga ako ra ang naa sa labor room sa ako ra ang gi atiman. friendly ang staff. dili ra ka ma stress ngadto. 
> 
> ang maka dako gyud sa imong gasto is ang professional fee. if sayo2 pa unta, sa maternity ko nanganak sa akong ikaduha and I would say yeko ra pud didto kung dili lang ka mag arte2. naka package man ko ato and overall less than 20k among nagasto. sa st. vincent nakagasto mig more or less 130k dala na tanan2.


kinsa imung doctor mam ? cambronero ka ?

----------


## sweetnothings

> kinsa imung doctor mam ? cambronero ka ?


C doc aguilar.

----------


## Longitze

Mangutana lang unta ko kung pila inyong gideclare na sweldo para makaavail sa maternity package? Hadlok man gud basig madeny mi..

----------


## gracie7

*https://www.istorya.net/forums/fitne...pregnancy.html (Recommend a good OB-GYNE  na naka handle na sa inyong pregnancy)*

----------


## Htennek

> *https://www.istorya.net/forums/fitne...pregnancy.html (Recommend a good OB-GYNE  na naka handle na sa inyong pregnancy)*


nanganak naka grasya? haha

----------


## gracie7

> nanganak naka grasya? haha


Di pwede makatabang ang wa nanganak?

----------


## Htennek

> Di pwede makatabang ang wa nanganak?


Sori na gud. Ka isog ba.  :Cheesy:

----------


## gracie7

> Sori na gud. Ka isog ba.


OT: Aw di man gud, tarong ra man ko nipost link for future references sa uban.

----------


## jeanete

hi mangutana lang ko sa mga naa idea sa new policy about maternity package sa chh. 1st, ok rba mo avail sa package if walay husband and wala sad ko work?

----------


## rl

> hi mangutana lang ko sa mga naa idea sa new policy about maternity package sa chh. 1st, ok rba mo avail sa package if walay husband and wala sad ko work?


dili man sila paki mam if walay husdabn and walay work as long maka down ka money nila.

Gkan mi CHH sa mandaue city

Total bill namo kay 110K

ang doctor fees  30 k sa ob ( CS) man akong asawa
anesthesia kay 12k 
nya ang remaining hosptial bills na

nindot ang service mahal2 lng

----------


## jeanete

hello thanks sa reply. planning to avail sa package but sa cebu city lang mas duol2x. hopefully normal ra ang pangank para less gastos. 😀😀😀

----------

